# What to do with little odds and ends of yarn???



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

As I put some bitty ends left from various projects into a pretty cannister jar; I wondered....what do other people do with what is left over from a project? I hate to throw away yarn and decided to keep them all in a jar. Maybe when it is full, I will knit them into squares or something.


----------



## droppsy (May 28, 2011)

Little bits of yarn are great for making little toys or barbie doll clothes, also I make christmas stockings and use the odd and ends for the decorations. 
Happy knitting.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

With small pieces I cut them up in 1 inch, 2 inch or there abouts.

In the Spring I throw small handfuls out for the birds. I have seen many beautiful nests with adornments of yarn.
If your canister is clear I bet it is beautiful. Have you ever seen the glass bottom lamps that you can put shells ot trinkets in? Tiny balls of different colors of yarn would be beautiful .

SEA


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i save them to pair with a small yarn and just change the 'bits' color every time one runs out....the 'knit-along' small yarn in a solid color ties them all together, i don't even weave in, just knit together with the next yarn for three sts and go forward...the double yarn hides the fact that there's 3 yarns here and there. which little yarn? white gives a 'heather' look to the project, navy, red and black are all more dramatic and all look great. i've made sweaters with this process because i really do like the look of it, but mostly i've done scarves, mittens and hats because as a gift, it's perfect...it matches anyone's jacket or coat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Many crossstitchers save all their snippets in a glass jar. They are called orts. People take pictures and compare them to show how productive they have been over the year. There are several ways to use those. 

FOR YARN: I put short lengths 5-6" out for birds or collect in a bag to give to friends who use them as stuffing for toys and such. If they are big enough to actually knit with, I make preemie hats for charity. There was just a post (look under Search and stained glass) for a beautiful afgahn made with many, many, bits and colors. Striped scarves are great and the more mixed up the better for fashion this year - even different stitch patterns. like a sampler. Throw all like yarns in a bucket to use for toys or yarn embroidery or embellishment. Headbands take very little. If it is a very fancy yarn and not much of any use left, I have cut up thread or yarn and stuffed into the clear glass Cristmas ornaments that you can but (I do the small ones.). Mix yarns or do all in one yarn, tie a little satin bow around the neck and hang on tree or give to stitching friends for Christmas or as ornamentation on top of a Christmas box or in a bowl or scattered on table tops. I also knit flowers to make into hair clips or decorate jackets, scarves, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Phaedra96 said:


> As I put some bitty ends left from various projects into a pretty cannister jar; I wondered....what do other people do with what is left over from a project? I hate to throw away yarn and decided to keep them all in a jar. Maybe when it is full, I will knit them into squares or something.


These are what my leftover bits are becoming:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-triangle

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/frankies-knitted-stuff


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

If you're the crafts type, use the bits of wool to stuff toys or ornaments.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I recently finished a crocheted blanket and collected all the little bits that I cut off in a bag and then took them to work for the children to use for collage.


----------



## Punky's Patterns (May 28, 2011)

I usually put my extra pieces of yarn into a container for my children to use for yarn picture projects. Although, a friend has suggested many times to use those bits to make a "rainbow" blanket or as my mother put it "blanket of many colors". Maybe someday, I will do just that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.crochetcabana.com/Patterns/Other%20Designers/scrappy-steps-afghan-beth-ham.pdf

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/narsteafg.html

These are the two crocheted ones I'm using for more of my leftovers. Yes, I have too much by way of leftover yarn bits.

The pieces under two yards in length end up tied to others in a large and growing ball. Someday I'll work it up into another cat bed.

The tiny snippets are saved in a box, just in case I ever get around to knitting/crocheting cat toys. I can use them as stuffing.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for those websites I are now printing out the blanket which I will do to use up my left over wool. Makes a lovely blanket. :thumbup:


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

I "fluff" them out with a dog flea comb (not the same one I use on the dogs) and use the fluff to stuff tiny toys.


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

Phaedra 96, the ten stitch blanket is BEAUTIFUL! 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I bring them into my classroom. The kids love hearing what I made with that yarn, and I add it to the craft box for them to use for projects.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I had always put out out my little pieces of yarn for birds to use in ther nests--but one day my sister and I went to a yarn store in Litchfield, Ct.--and saw the cutest thing:

A suet basket was hung from the corner of the roof of the building. As we watched. birds were coming and going, selecting pieces of yarn from the suet basket!! Afterwards, we went to a Christmas Tree Shop and found the suet holders shaped liked butterflies, dragonflies, etc. We each got one. I not only put in my bits of yarn, but also thread snippings, bits of ribbon, and the hair from my hairbrush. I hung it on the shepherd's hook outside our front window, along with two birdfeeders that were already there. It is so much fun to watch the birds come "shopping"--my cats find it entertaining, too!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Phaedra96 said:
> 
> 
> > As I put some bitty ends left from various projects into a pretty cannister jar; I wondered....what do other people do with what is left over from a project? I hate to throw away yarn and decided to keep them all in a jar. Maybe when it is full, I will knit them into squares or something.
> ...


These are really beautiful, and what an interesting idea.


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

Such great ideas, everyone! Thanks!!!


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

You might be able to use some of them for embroidery, Fair Isle or Intarsia patterns where you just need a small amount of a certain colour. I also like to keep them in case I need to repair a piece I've done.


----------



## Carmita (Apr 27, 2011)

This lady has put a whole load of links to small projects on her blog:
653 patterns to knit with 1-285 yards of yarn! She's also on Ravelry.

http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I give all my left over yarn to our church for LWR quilts. They use it to tie the quilts. The quilts are sent out to disaster areas. They are used for many things besides to keep warm, tents, floor coverings etc. LWR stands for Lutheran World Relief.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Phaedra96 said:
> 
> 
> > As I put some bitty ends left from various projects into a pretty cannister jar; I wondered....what do other people do with what is left over from a project? I hate to throw away yarn and decided to keep them all in a jar. Maybe when it is full, I will knit them into squares or something.
> ...


more for my to do list Frankies stuff is fab thanks for posting


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> I had always put out out my little pieces of yarn for birds to use in ther nests--but one day my sister and I went to a yarn store in Litchfield, Ct.--and saw the cutest thing:
> 
> A suet basket was hung from the corner of the roof of the building. As we watched. birds were coming and going, selecting pieces of yarn from the suet basket!! Afterwards, we went to a Christmas Tree Shop and found the suet holders shaped liked butterflies, dragonflies, etc. We each got one. I not only put in my bits of yarn, but also thread snippings, bits of ribbon, and the hair from my hairbrush. I hung it on the shepherd's hook outside our front window, along with two birdfeeders that were already there. It is so much fun to watch the birds come "shopping"--my cats find it entertaining, too!!


I grew up in Westhampton Beach but now live in western Massachusetts.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Have a friend who gave me a wooden box with a hole in it. It is to hang on a tree in the yard. The box was filled with small pieces of yarn 3 to 4 inches. The yarn is for birds to build their nests. I haven't found any nests yet, but some of the yarn has disappeared, so hopefully some birdy somewhere is using it.

knittykitty


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Such great ideas and so colorful!


----------



## pamela Caines (Apr 22, 2011)

do mad socks


----------



## LindaS8876 (May 12, 2011)

Carmita said:


> This lady has put a whole load of links to small projects on her blog:
> 653 patterns to knit with 1-285 yards of yarn! She's also on Ravelry.
> 
> http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


How cool is that???!!! Thanks!


----------



## suep5048 (Mar 10, 2011)

I use it for cuffs on mittens or brims on hats. Just knit it with your main yarn till you run out the finish with the main color alone. For mitten cuffs just devide it before you start.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link. I've bookmarked it for future reference.



Carmita said:


> This lady has put a whole load of links to small projects on her blog:
> 653 patterns to knit with 1-285 yards of yarn! She's also on Ravelry.
> 
> http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish I had room to keep all my tidbit ends until I got enough to make "something" I love seeing all the remnant afghans and other sweet projects with multi yarn patterns. If I can't at least get a 4 inch swatch out of it I must toss. The limitations of living in an RV with only about 300 sq ft of living space.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

SEA said:


> With small pieces I cut them up in 1 inch, 2 inch or there abouts.
> 
> In the Spring I throw small handfuls out for the birds. I have seen many beautiful nests with adornments of yarn.
> If your canister is clear I bet it is beautiful. Have you ever seen the glass bottom lamps that you can put shells ot trinkets in? Tiny balls of different colors of yarn would be beautiful .
> ...


What a great idea, I think I will join you in this effort for our fine feathered friends.


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

our comfort ministry at church has amassed about 3 garbage bags of those leftover yarn balls....as we make shawls and afghans, one of our members has started a shawl and another, an afghan, starting with the first ball and using a simple stitch (crochet and/or knit) ..when first ball is used, they randomlytie on another ball (no fair looking! ha)and keep going - we decided to call the items "Joseph-coats" items


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

sandimac said:


> our comfort ministry at church has amassed about 3 garbage bags of those leftover yarn balls....as we make shawls and afghans, one of our members has started a shawl and another, an afghan, starting with the first ball and using a simple stitch (crochet and/or knit) ..when first ball is used, they randomlytie on another ball (no fair looking! ha)and keep going - we decided to call the items "Joseph-coats" items


wonderful ministry.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Carmita said:


> This lady has put a whole load of links to small projects on her blog:
> 653 patterns to knit with 1-285 yards of yarn! She's also on Ravelry.
> 
> http://simpleknits.blogspot.com/2008/03/500-patterns-to-knit-with-1-285-yards.html


I found this site a while ago - it's great. That's where I found the directions for little crocheted balls for cat toys. I tie my small pieces of yarn together, then start crocheting the ball, fill it with a cotton ball and some dried catnip, then close it up. Since we don't have a cat anymore, we take them to the animal shelter and laugh our heads off watching the cats play with them. Very inexpensive entertainment!! I have a couple of large catnip plants and dry the leaves in the microwave so it makes a very inexpensive toy.


----------



## maggiemaehall (Mar 27, 2011)

Senior Centers. Hospital guilds.


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! Those are really nice. 
Yet another pattern to drool over.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Phaedra96 said:
> 
> 
> > As I put some bitty ends left from various projects into a pretty cannister jar; I wondered....what do other people do with what is left over from a project? I hate to throw away yarn and decided to keep them all in a jar. Maybe when it is full, I will knit them into squares or something.
> ...


----------



## linda bourbeau (May 2, 2011)

Why not cut into 3 to 4 inch pieces and hook up a rug with them. You could have a child draw a simple picture and do the hooking of the rug themselfs. A wonderful way to get yarn into young creative hands and have something for many years to use.


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern link.
You ladies are SO creative...wish I had met you all years ago.

A great inventive, creative day to all...


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

How creative...what a wonderful project.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Make bugs for hats!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Phaedra96 said:
> 
> 
> > As I put some bitty ends left from various projects into a pretty cannister jar; I wondered....what do other people do with what is left over from a project? I hate to throw away yarn and decided to keep them all in a jar. Maybe when it is full, I will knit them into squares or something.
> ...


Frankie's creative designs are amazing & inspiring! Thank you for introducing her site to me!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have used very small balls of yarn, just a few yards each, to use in making a multi-colored articles in entrelac.
Each diamond, or module can be a different colour. I have done numerous hats in this manner and with odd whole balls, several sweaters. The are unique and fun to do.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Cutting yarn to use for rug hooking is a great idea! My grandchildren will love designing & hooking there own! Thank you Linda Bourbeau!


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't put the yarn ends out for the birds. The baby birds may get their feet caught in the yarn and not be able to get out of the nest.


----------



## mkslocomb (Apr 29, 2011)

i have two more suggestions... plastic canvas projects take a lot of colors, but very little yarn and the new craze of amigurumi although a lot of those patterns are crochet.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

ChocPieMom said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't put the yarn ends out for the birds. The baby birds may get their feet caught in the yarn and not be able to get out of the nest.


I have also heard that if the yarn is man made fibers that the babies will get cold and have less of a chance to survive. Even though you think yarn is good for the nest their natural use of twigs, leaves, grass, and mud is still the best. I have heard though that using hair is okay so you can clean your hairbrushes and combs out and let the hair go with the wind.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

That's so cute!



kippyfure said:


> I had always put out out my little pieces of yarn for birds to use in ther nests--but one day my sister and I went to a yarn store in Litchfield, Ct.--and saw the cutest thing:
> 
> A suet basket was hung from the corner of the roof of the building. As we watched. birds were coming and going, selecting pieces of yarn from the suet basket!! Afterwards, we went to a Christmas Tree Shop and found the suet holders shaped liked butterflies, dragonflies, etc. We each got one. I not only put in my bits of yarn, but also thread snippings, bits of ribbon, and the hair from my hairbrush. I hung it on the shepherd's hook outside our front window, along with two birdfeeders that were already there. It is so much fun to watch the birds come "shopping"--my cats find it entertaining, too!!


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

That's so cute!



kippyfure said:


> I had always put out out my little pieces of yarn for birds to use in ther nests--but one day my sister and I went to a yarn store in Litchfield, Ct.--and saw the cutest thing:
> 
> A suet basket was hung from the corner of the roof of the building. As we watched. birds were coming and going, selecting pieces of yarn from the suet basket!! Afterwards, we went to a Christmas Tree Shop and found the suet holders shaped liked butterflies, dragonflies, etc. We each got one. I not only put in my bits of yarn, but also thread snippings, bits of ribbon, and the hair from my hairbrush. I hung it on the shepherd's hook outside our front window, along with two birdfeeders that were already there. It is so much fun to watch the birds come "shopping"--my cats find it entertaining, too!!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

SEA and deemail

What a great ideas.


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Many crossstitchers save all their snippets in a glass jar. They are called orts. People take pictures and compare them to show how productive they have been over the year. There are several ways to use those.
> 
> FOR YARN: I put short lengths 5-6" out for birds or collect in a bag to give to friends who use them as stuffing for toys and such. If they are big enough to actually knit with, I make preemie hats for charity. There was just a post (look under Search and stained glass) for a beautiful afgahn made with many, many, bits and colors. Striped scarves are great and the more mixed up the better for fashion this year - even different stitch patterns. like a sampler. Throw all like yarns in a bucket to use for toys or yarn embroidery or embellishment. Headbands take very little. If it is a very fancy yarn and not much of any use left, I have cut up thread or yarn and stuffed into the clear glass Cristmas ornaments that you can but (I do the small ones.). Mix yarns or do all in one yarn, tie a little satin bow around the neck and hang on tree or give to stitching friends for Christmas or as ornamentation on top of a Christmas box or in a bowl or scattered on table tops. I also knit flowers to make into hair clips or decorate jackets, scarves, etc.


Am especially interested in your knitted flowers. Do you have a pattern that you use? Or some website links?

Thanks .. Margot


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Gorgeous patterns...she has a real talent for using color! I just signed up for a 'membership'...Thanks for the push! Tootsie



Jessica-Jean said:


> Phaedra96 said:
> 
> 
> > As I put some bitty ends left from various projects into a pretty cannister jar; I wondered....what do other people do with what is left over from a project? I hate to throw away yarn and decided to keep them all in a jar. Maybe when it is full, I will knit them into squares or something.
> ...


----------



## chixnan1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Found a video on the internet for making small, five petal crocheted flowers.

I watched the video innumerable times, and finally caught on! My first crochet project! And then I couldn't stop! I made 20+ of these using scraps ~ all colors. And will use them to embelish hats for my "grands."


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

SEA... I lived in the country with only a few visable homes around and I would throw out my scraps of thread.. I was doing a lot of quilting then and I also threw out tiny scraps of material and loved looking at all those beatiful nests... now I'm just holding on to them... they are pretty.. thats why we buy them...LOL they look great in jars...


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Phaedra96 said:
> 
> 
> > As I put some bitty ends left from various projects into a pretty cannister jar; I wondered....what do other people do with what is left over from a project? I hate to throw away yarn and decided to keep them all in a jar. Maybe when it is full, I will knit them into squares or something.
> ...


Thank you so much for the links, they are beautiful designs.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

I would love to see your projects when you finish and how easy or hard the pattern is. I so enjoyed seeing all these on Ravelry and downloaded some of the patterns. Thanks for sharing. Have a happy day, Cindy


----------



## Teda (Apr 27, 2011)

One of the things that I do with odds and ends of yarn is to use them for making sachets to go into sock and lingerie drawers scented with potpourri.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

PiperMum said:


> That's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Save your dryer lint as well, the birds love it.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Ever tried free form knitting? it uses up all sorts of bits and pieces - even a few inches will add to the overall effect. You can free form in knitting only,crochet only or, as I do, mix different techniques of knitting,crochet,tricotin,surface crochet,even a bit of embroidery. 
I teach free form in Scotland. Prudence Mapstone whose work is quite stunning,is based in Australia and has written several books. She is PrudenceM on Ravelry or her website is knotjustknitting.
Have a look,have a go,and expect to be addicted in 24 hours :lol:


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I love all these ideas and will try some of them instead of just throwing my yarn pieces away.


----------



## hhobbies (Jun 2, 2011)

I put mine in a mesh bag and hang them out for the birds for nesting in the early spring or pass them off to the fly tying group here


----------



## granybar (Jun 2, 2011)

This is a fantastic idea.


----------



## mammolady (Apr 26, 2011)

> These are what my leftover bits are becoming:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! Will definitely be trying these. They are beautiful.


----------



## Joanne S (May 3, 2011)

SEA: I love the idea of throwing small bits of yarn out for the birds!!! I have big pine trees behind my house and feed birds so that'll be great. I have white hair and save that which my brush catches and throw it out ---- I've seen it in a nest! Now I'll do the same with yarn.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Jessica...the triangular shawl is awesome..especially for longer odds and ends.
What I do with my smaller snippets of natural fiber yarn..ie wool, cotton, bamboo, silk etc..is put in a bag for needle felting.
This works for me.

Camilla



Jessica-Jean said:


> Phaedra96 said:
> 
> 
> > As I put some bitty ends left from various projects into a pretty cannister jar; I wondered....what do other people do with what is left over from a project? I hate to throw away yarn and decided to keep them all in a jar. Maybe when it is full, I will knit them into squares or something.
> ...


----------



## mylila (May 30, 2011)

These blankets are great. Thanks for sharing. I'll try to do the same.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I use my little bits in paper making. Gives the paper a little color.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I would love to try the suet idea. I feed the birds (and the squirrels and the chipmunks...yes, my husband does think I'm nuts!), but here in NH, we've been asked not to put suet out, as it is attracting black bears to areas where they should not be!


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

trasara said:


> I recently finished a crocheted blanket and collected all the little bits that I cut off in a bag and then took them to work for the children to use for collage.


A few years ago I had enough yarn leftover that I was going insane, trying to figure out what to do with it, there wasn't even enough of anything for a pair of socks. So I grabbed two different colours, a 5 mm crochet hook and made 9 huge squares, sewed them together and now have a king size afghan.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

way to go girl love to see a photo if thats possible :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

one of the forum ladies told me she makes a snarke she uses a knit snake pattern and ties her yarn together leaving the ends dont weave in just keep adding yarn and leaving ends the result is a furry snake like toy and kids love it. Glenda


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

I've heard that been done when knitting a jumper or cardigan for children/babies jumpers/cardigans haven't done it myself but very interested in trying it.


----------



## marykubik (May 19, 2011)

I use my left over cotton balls to make hot plates. They are called Nubbins Nouveau Dishcloths. I use a different ball for each strip.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

marykubik said:


> I use my left over cotton balls to make hot plates. They are called Nubbins Nouveau Dishcloths. I use a different ball for each strip.


Mary, that is so pretty! Good idea.


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I love, I had never thought of using my odds and ends that way. Usually it is in mittens or hats with stripes.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

The ideas are fabulous! I'm going to try the blanket!
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful Good ideas. Now which one to try first? Carolyn


----------



## lemarie615 (May 27, 2011)

Natural and organic yarn is expensive and I am CHEAP. Everytime I cut 2" to 10" or longer bits off of my completed projects I think "I hate throwing these away". Just recently I decided I was going to save them and use them for felting beads. I now have a small stock of them (in a glass display jar) that I'm going hand felt soon. I'll post a picture IF they turn out.


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Ever tried free form knitting? it uses up all sorts of bits and pieces - even a few inches will add to the overall effect. You can free form in knitting only,crochet only or, as I do, mix different techniques of knitting,crochet,tricotin,surface crochet,even a bit of embroidery.
> I teach free form in Scotland. Prudence Mapstone whose work is quite stunning,is based in Australia and has written several books. She is PrudenceM on Ravelry or her website is knotjustknitting.
> Have a look,have a go,and expect to be addicted in 24 hours :lol:


I was about to join in to this post about freeform knitting and crochet as a fantastic solution for odds and sods of yarn. Thank you for introducing Prudence to the discussion!

I've done some classes with her - she's gorgeous and her work is stunning. It certainly is addictive!! I should photograph some of my "Prudence pieces" up as pics. Anyone else got pics of freeform? It's quite inspiring!

DO go to her website and see what she does. And DON'T ever miss an opportunity to do a class with her, or visit a craft fair if she's ever in your area. You to will love what Prudence does!!

Enjoy! Margot


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

What is free form knitting?


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I've got an ongoing blanket project going using the leftover small balls of sock yarn. I'm using mitred squares and just adding new squares as I finish socks.


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

BISHOP said:


> What is free form knitting?


Here's a link that will explain and could well inspire you!! I should give a warning "Danger .. exploring this information could result in addictive behaviours!"

http://www.eject.com.au/e-motive/prudence/whatis.htm

Enjoy! Margot


----------



## Judy Bader (May 17, 2011)

I do many things with the leftover yarn...but love to tie all the ends together and leave a tail about one inch....make a big ball and just start knitting or crocheting something....

Pop the tails to the front of the work...it is so cute and looks nice....

You will get a lot of comments... Judy Bader Lake Wales Fl.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

I've found that yarn that's lefts make the VERY STRONGEST ties instead of twisters.I've even used them to wrap around big heavy stuff with no pull apart.I do use 4ply yarn ,I really can't say abt all the others..
GOD BLESS


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

That does sound like a good way to use up left over yarn .
Thanks 
I already have umpteen pieces, tied together and rolled into a ball
Maybe I'll make me a vest ????? 
GOD BLESS


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trixpat said:


> That does sound like a good way to use up left over yarn .
> Thanks
> I already have umpteen pieces, tied together and rolled into a ball
> Maybe I'll make me a vest ?????
> GOD BLESS


Once upon a time, in the early years of Internet, Frugal Knitting Haus offered a free pattern to do _just_ that - a vest made from a one pound ball of short bits of yarn tied together with the tails left on. Today, you need to have made a minimum $5 purchase to get the pattern. You can see a photo of it in the upper left of the photos at: http://www.frugalhaus.com/scripts/offer.asp

Since I've been using up my longer (2 yds.+) bits in assorted blankets, my ball is slow in growing, but I will _eventually _make it.


----------



## dawn lenz (Mar 3, 2011)

Colorful kids hats. They are so cool with she different textures.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for ur reply Jessica ( Beautiful Name)
I'd like a closer luk at that vest .I tried enlarging it, but No Go...
God Bless Luv


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trixpat said:


> Thanks for ur reply Jessica ( Beautiful Name)
> I'd like a closer luk at that vest .I tried enlarging it, but No Go...
> God Bless Luv


It's just an ordinary vest pattern, knitted from a one pound ball of yarn scraps tied together and with the tails left on. If you want to see it better, I guess you'll have to buy something from them and ask for it. Sorry.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Crocheted granny squares are great to do. I've heard of knitting a type of granny square, too, but haven't pursued that.

Karen


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

I save them and use for stripes or flowers in new born hats


----------



## lemarie615 (May 27, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! Now that I have a balconey deck, I'm going to set up one this weekend.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

When I was DEEP into needlepoint, I saved all the snippets of wool and placed them in a Large Jar (pretty one) and then took the jar to the Tile Store, and they drilled a hole in the side close to the bottom, then I put a Lamp Cord Set into it after replacing lid and putting on a lamp harp and shade I had a lovely Lamp for my sewing room!!! When I moved I gave it to my friend, who still has in her sewing room!! Remember also that the birds love the snippets for their nests. Waste not Want not!!! M ^j^


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

bhmrutherford said:


> way to go girl love to see a photo if thats possible :thumbup:


might post a photo soon, when i have unpacked it - moving today lol


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I just add a stripe or two to any project I am making and with left overs I make our old Nana a pair of bed socks or scarf and tell her that stripe is what I knitted my husband (her grandson's) bed socks out of. This makes it that little bit more special.

I kept a lot of left over wool from my feathers yarn and when I gave away a bag of scarves I had one that was made of lots of the last bits...very colorful and that was the first one to be selected.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow!! I keep saying this, but it's true: This Forum is amazing!!

Free-form knitting/crocheting and Prudence; an artform and a name I had never heard of before now. Now I do, and I love it!! 

Your posts have encouraged me to hone my poor crocheting ability (I know some basics but have never made anything), so that I may begin knitting/crocheting free form. 

Finally, I'm inspired to make something with all my little bits of left over yarn. 

Thank you, thank you all. 

Margo, thank you for the link.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Which of Prudence's books should I begin with first?


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Good ,,Ordinary is one of my favorite words
THANKS


----------



## Sandi1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't tell you how grateful I am that you brought that to my (our) attention. I never thought about the babies getting their little feet caught. I haven't put any yarn out yet, and I sure wont' now. Thanks loads!


----------



## Sandi1 (Apr 15, 2011)

ChocPieMom said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't put the yarn ends out for the birds. The baby birds may get their feet caught in the yarn and not be able to get out of the nest.


I already posted my gratitude to you for bringing this to my attention. I never thought about them catching their little feet in the fibers. Many thanks, sandi


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Prudence devotees... please, which book should I buy first? 

Thank you.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I checked out your 10 stitch designs and was very impressed. I find that many of you are very talanted and though I have been knitting for about 68 years there is so much to learn.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I like that Frugal Haus idea. Has anyone had experience with them? Carolyn


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I crochet a afghan with my left over yarn. I use black yarn as the main color to tie it all together. But it is basically just stripes of different color yarns. The stripes are different widths and I never really know what color I will add next.

I make them for my church craft faire and people seem to like them and they sell very fast.

I also knit 6x9 inch rectangles which I send to an organization called HAP. They recieve rectangles from women all over the country. The rectangles are made into afghans and sent to our wounded men and women in military hospitals here in the US and also over seas. HAP has sent over 5,000 afghans to our wounded troops.

Perhaps some of the other posters here send rectangles to HAP.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

MEGK31----could you please send a little more info on the 6 X 9 rectangles that you knit for HAP?? I would love to do this and have some of the other ladies in our group do them. Are there a number of stitches and rows and what is the address to send them to?? It is a great thing to do, thanks for sharing. God Bless our Military. M ^j^


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mar 18 said:


> MEGK31----could you please send a little more info on the 6 X 9 rectangles that you knit for HAP?? I would love to do this and have some of the other ladies in our group do them. Are there a number of stitches and rows and what is the address to send them to?? It is a great thing to do, thanks for sharing. God Bless our Military. M ^j^


Here is the web site where you can get the information.
http://rectangle6x9.org/

I am not sure whether they are accepting new members at the moment. You may have to wait until they open up their membershi again.

There are suggested patterns and you can use a variety of stitch patterns as long as they are not too holey. Your rectangles have to be exactly 6x9 inches so that they can be joned easily with other rectangles coming in from other people. They suggest you have a piece of cardboard measuring 6x9 inches to measure your rectasngles against.

There are some colors that they do not want such as pink but most colors are acceptable. When you visit their web site click on Shutterfly and you will see pictures of the completed afghans.. I know they have sent over 5,000 afghans but it may be closer to6,000. I think it takes about 47 rectangles to make one afghan.

Thank you for your interest, there are hundreds of women all over the country working on this project. I understand that the wounded troops love to recieve one of these afghans. Each rectangle repesents someone saying Thank You for your sacrafice.


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Prudence devotees... please, which book should I buy first?
> 
> Thank you.


Definitely this one first - FREEFORM: Serendipitous Design Techniques for Knitting & Crochet

It is available from good yarn shops, but if you can't find it easily, try this link:

http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/More_Books-FREEFORM_Serendipitous_Design_Techniques_for_Knitting_Crochet-3622.html

But please heed the friendly warning: FREEFORM IS HIGHLY ADDICTIVE!!

Enjoy!! 
Margot


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> I crochet a afghan with my left over yarn. I use black yarn as the main color to tie it all together. But it is basically just stripes of different color yarns. The stripes are different widths and I never really know what color I will add next.
> 
> I make them for my church craft faire and people seem to like them and they sell very fast.
> 
> ...


Hi, Meg, yes I belong to HAP, also. Nice to meet you! I'm on the advisory board of HAP and I think that number is over 6,000 now. It's a very worthwhile cause, isn't it? I haven't been very active lately since my husband had open heart surgery, but we used to deliver the afghans to Walter Reed hospital and attend the put-together events. He loves to design the afghans, too. We are only about 10 miles from Deborah.


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

I don't crochet,I'd love to learn but it's one of those things on the back burner,I do sew approx. 50, 12inch x 12inch blocks, for the families of our Troops lost during their fight for our freedom,Each one block is added to one from each person who sends them.They have Gallery if u're interested in checking them out.It's called Marine Comfort Quilts,but it is for any member of any branch of any of our services.
GOD BLESS


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

DorisT said:


> MegK31 said:
> 
> 
> > I crochet a afghan with my left over yarn. I use black yarn as the main color to tie it all together. But it is basically just stripes of different color yarns. The stripes are different widths and I never really know what color I will add next.
> ...


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

DorisT said:


> MegK31 said:
> 
> 
> > I crochet a afghan with my left over yarn. I use black yarn as the main color to tie it all together. But it is basically just stripes of different color yarns. The stripes are different widths and I never really know what color I will add next.
> ...


Doris, very nice to meet you. I wish I did live closer to where I could volunteer more. I do have some rectangles here ready to go I just have to get busy and send them off I don't send a lot as I also knit b/blankets for charity. It would be fun to design the afghans and I love to look at the pictures on the web site. I hope your husband makes a good recovery and you can get back to being a volunteer again.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > MegK31 said:
> ...


Meg, every little bit helps, so don't feel that you have to set a record for number of rectangles sent in. My husband is almost back to normal so we may be able to attend the July PTE. It's really a lot of fun and we have a nice group of ladies.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Margot, thank you so much for your advice and the link. I like Yarnmarket.com for it's yarns... now for this book. 

I heard your friendly warning. But, I'm not listening... LOL. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Maggs (Apr 8, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Margot, thank you so much for your advice and the link. I like Yarnmarket.com for it's yarns... now for this book.
> 
> I heard your friendly warning. But, I'm not listening... LOL.
> 
> Thanks again.


Palenque .. you're more than welcome! Would love to hear how you get on with "scrumbles"!

What I don't think I've mentioned here is that over several years I was very dragged down with Chronic Fatigue symptoms after some severe Glandular Fever. Being able to flop onto the lounge with my feet up and work away at a growing pile of palm-sized scrumbles, I believe in hindsight enabled my recovery. It's wonderful therapy .. such a healing artform!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bless you, Margot. I'm so glad you found a physical remedy that helped you with your ailment. Plus, you're being creative and entertained. 

I can't wait to get the book. I'll keep in touch.

Thelma


----------



## psmithone (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a word of caution about the threads and yarn bits for birds. Baby birds can choke on the short fuzzy pieces since they can't vomit them up or digest them. Yarn bits can get into the bird's lungs. Or the threads can get tangled around their necks and claws pinning them to the nest. The feet of birds can easily get tangled in thread, ribbon and yarn. The more they try to escape it the more their claws hook them into the shredded pieces and cut off circulation or get tangled and they can't leave the nest. I was amazed when a crow allowed me to untangle him from some string he had accidentally hopped through up at my church. Got pecked a little for my efforts but was able to free him.
The birdwatcher's society discourages this practice even though the nests look pretty. Not all of our good intentions produce good results. Stick to stuffing toys or making collages with the tiny pieces.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

psmithone said:


> Just a word of caution about the threads and yarn bits for birds. Baby birds can choke on the short fuzzy pieces since they can't vomit them up or digest them. Yarn bits can get into the bird's lungs. Or the threads can get tangled around their necks and claws pinning them to the nest. The feet of birds can easily get tangled in thread, ribbon and yarn. The more they try to escape it the more their claws hook them into the shredded pieces and cut off circulation or get tangled and they can't leave the nest. I was amazed when a crow allowed me to untangle him from some string he had accidentally hopped through up at my church. Got pecked a little for my efforts but was able to free him.
> The birdwatcher's society discourages this practice even though the nests look pretty. Not all of our good intentions produce good results. Stick to stuffing toys or making collages with the tiny pieces.


That's very interesting! What is your opinion of the little "nests" that a charity I read about today is requesting for baby birds that are found. I think they are mostly crocheted. Can't remember where I read about it, but there are patterns on Bev Qualheim's website, I think.


----------



## psmithone (Jun 6, 2011)

As long as the charity is providing nests for "rescued birds", I would think that there are humans caring for the birds. Of course, we cannot weave a nest like the parent birds, so this is the next best thing for the rescued babies. I am refering to little pieces of yarn, thread which can strangle and cut off circulation to little feet and developing wings as well as ribbon that can snag and shred being set out for the parent bird to use in nest construction.
You are right that we need to do the best we can to get abandoned wildlife snug and warm. Setting out grasses and bits of straw would be more natural and parent birds can clean that a lot easier than soiled yarns and ribbons.
I don't think any yarn lover would intentionally set out to hurt wild creatures.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I crochet simple flowers to adorn hats/scarves...or even blouses....also put out bits and pieces for the birds to use in their nests in early spring...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh welllllll, just read the other posts, so guess i won't be leaving out the bits and pieces anymore....so more flowers will adorn everything, since i hate to waste


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

When i have a tail left of yarn, at least 3'' long, i tie them together. I now have a ball of yarn that is about 6" in diameter. when it gets fairly big. I will crochet an afghan with it. Yes, the ties will be seen but this will give it more character.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the idea that you have Alwilda for tying the yarn together and then knitting/crocheting an afghan and letting the 'tails' show. The people in the nursing home will enjoy this!! I take communion to people in a nursing home and they seem to enjoy color---so it doesn't matter which color goes with which----just so it is bright!! I always try to wear something bright in color and they always comment. God Bless you for saving and sharing. M ^j^


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

If the pieces are small enough and can't do anything with If I make Barbie pillows or things like that I use it for the stuffing


----------



## Clara Jo (Jan 18, 2011)

I make Granny squares for afghans and when the pieces are too short for the smallest round of the granny square, I single crochet rounds about four inches or so in diameter and crochet two together to make a pin cushion. I stuff the pin cushion with snippets of yarn too small to even use in the crocheted round. Not one bit of yarn "wasted."


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I agree we can't waste anything in this day and age.I like the idea of pin cushions also.Does it come firm enough to hold the pins and needles


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

I have young grandchildren and love to make finger puppets or tiny knitted people for them to play with. I do not trust the safety of a lot of store bought toys anymore with all the recalls. My avatar is my first attempt.


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

the little pieces that can't be used I keep and if i make a Barbie pillow I stuuf it wuth the little odds and ends and then it makes a soft pillow


----------



## 71985 (Sep 26, 2012)

what is the ten stitch blanket


----------

